# Next Rlt Diver



## Roy

*Black or Orange Dial ?*​
Black2842.42%Orange 1319.70%Other or Yellow2537.88%


----------



## Roy

It was only yesterday when I said that I would not make anything for a while but an opportunity *may* have arised for me to make a limited edition diver.

Case , dial style , hands and everything else will be my decision.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

A yellow RLT diver would be rather cool


----------



## Stan

A quartz one would be nice.


----------



## Roy

Sorry Stan , not quartz. The movement has already been decided too.


----------



## jasonm

Yellow please!


----------



## Stan

Roy said:


> Sorry Stan , not quartz. The movement has already been decided too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


OK boss.


----------



## Roy

YELLOW









If we can get 50 people to vote for yellow then I'll do it.









Well maybe.


----------



## Stan

If Alex was here it would have to be pink, or was that salmon?


----------



## jasonm

Better change the 'other' option to Yellow then


----------



## Roy

I like Pink.


----------



## Roy

jasonm said:


> Better change the 'other' option to Yellow then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Just done it Jase.


----------



## Stan

Roy said:


> I like Pink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Yeah, Pinkworld.com.


----------



## jasonm

> If Alex was here it would have to be pink, or was that salmon?


Yep, pink with diamondeque details, quartz and with a concrete Seiko style strap.


----------



## jonsedar

Yellow's got my vote!

Hope it has sword hands and bags of lume


----------



## ESL

I am just about diver'ed out Roy, what with the OM, 007 and the RLT-11









Having said that, I was keen on the version you did with the 11's dial, and I still like the O&W series, so I'll say BLACK.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Quick someone vote yellow, those darned `Black Dialers` have caought up


----------



## psychlist

Err...back to the point - if it has a black dial could one of the hands be orange please?

Pretty please


----------



## dapper

Roy said:


> It was only yesterday when I said that I would not make anything for a while but an opportunity *may* have arised for me to make a limited edition diver.
> 
> Case , dial style , hands and everything else will be my decision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


This sounds most interesting. I'm going to vote yellow because I don't have one. I'd also be up for black, orange, copper, ivory or why.

Like I said, on a previous post, I'd love an RLT1 re-issue but look forward to your designs for this one.


----------



## sttngfan1701d

A white-faced diver with blue indexes and possibly blue hands is something I've always wanted to see. Personally, the moment I saw the 11's dial, I thought it would look great in white and blue.


----------



## gravedodger

yellow got my vote ... but you know it has to be the right shade of yellow


----------



## Roy

I don't like yellow though







I don't know if it will look right in the case that I have planned.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Roy said:


> I don't like yellow though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if it will look right in the case that I have planned.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


OK Roy, fair enough, as the man with the cases I trust your judgement









What do you think would go best, I really wouldn`t mind black, orange or maybe Blue


----------



## JoT

Give us a clue Roy; what's the case like??


----------



## Roy

Ok a few details. The case should be 39mm wide and 45mm lug to lug. 200m water resistant with the crown between the four and five position, almost on the bottom right lug, very cool looking. Sixties styling.

The movement will be automatic but not an ETA.









There are still a few issues to clear up and nothing is definite yet but it is looking good.


----------



## Stan

What's the projected price Roy, or haven't you got that far yet?


----------



## Roy

Can't say yet Stan but very very reasonable.


----------



## rhaythorne

Personally, I hope it's not yellow. Can't stand yellow


----------



## Roy

As I said before the cases are sixties stye, a really unique look.









I cannot see it looking right with a yellow dial.


----------



## JoT

Roy said:


> As I said before the cases are sixties stye, a really unique look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot see it looking right with a yellow dial.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Cushion cases and yellow dials suck


----------



## Roy

Exactly, people will say I copied the Doxa, you can't win.


----------



## JoT

Watches today are a bit like popular music; you can always find something in the song that reminds you of one you have heard before


----------



## Roy

JoT said:


> Watches today are a bit like popular music; you can always find something in the song that reminds you of one you have heard before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Very true, some more than others though.


----------



## ollyming

I voted 'other' but rather than yellow my choice would be a reasonably bright red dial with the hands and markers in white Luminova with a back outlone.

Cheers, Olly


----------



## Roy

Interesting idea Olly.









I might show some pics of the case next week to give you all more idea of the style.


----------



## JoT

Colin says you cant see red dials underwater


----------



## Roy

Yes I remember him saying that too now John.


----------



## ollyming

I think the most any of us will end up doing is trying to tell the time whilst washing up !


----------



## JoT

ollyming said:


> I think the most any of us will end up doing is trying to tell the time whilst washing up !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


----------



## Roy

So it's a black dial then ?


----------



## JoT

Roy said:


> So it's a black dial then ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


As long as it hant got an orange hand


----------



## Roy

I would not do that John,


----------



## ESL

... and does not look like a Rolex.


----------



## Roy

ESL said:


> ... and does not look like a Rolex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Not a chance with this case George. It does not look like anything I have seen for years.


----------



## ESL

Interesting...


----------



## gravedodger

I'm sure black dial will be spot on Roy ............. whisper ..... yellow chapter ring


----------



## ollyming

<subliminal message> red, make it red </subliminal message>


----------



## Roy

Here's a quickie of the case I want to use.


----------



## Roy

side


----------



## Roy

I'm not trying to make anything monumentus here , just a nice bargain priced limited edition auto divers watch. As long as I can get the cases.


----------



## ESL

Very nice Roy, but I can't see it with anything other than a black dial


----------



## rhaythorne

Looks great, I like it. Can't wait to see more


----------



## ESL

How about dark bottle green, with a dark green shark strap?


----------



## ollyming

Case looks good Roy - can't wait to see the finished product. My only other request apart from the red dial is don't have a crystal with a cyclops!

Cheers, Olly


----------



## JoT

Black with white lume ... has to be


----------



## ESL

ESL said:


> How about dark bottle green, with a dark green shark strap?
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Baton shaped white lumed markers, lumed sword hands (not Mercedes please), white minute ticks (not a railway track), seconds hand with a red arrow tip.


----------



## jonsedar

er....... i repent about the yellow vote: lets have what he ^ said









although probably black rather than green


----------



## mach 0.0013137

I want to change my vote from Yellow to black and please not red









As for a cyclcops, if it has a domed crystal (please, please & acrylic would be nice) then no otherwise maybe


----------



## Stan

I think we should trust Roy's judgement, he's done quite well so far.









No, I'm not creeping.
















Roy knows me better than that.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I want to change my vote from Yellow to black and please not red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for a cyclcops, if it has a domed crystal (please, please & acrylic would be nice) then no otherwise maybe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Just what the heck is/are `Cyclcops` sounds like law enforcement from some low budget Sci Fi film, its no good I`m working too many nights, gawd I`m even commenting on my own posts now
















I definitely need help


----------



## Stan

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to change my vote from Yellow to black and please not redÂ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for a cyclcops, if it has a domed crystal (please, please & acrylic would be nice) then no otherwise maybe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Just what the heck is/are `Cyclcops` sounds like law enforcement from some low budget Sci Fi film, its no good I`m working too many nights, gawd I`m even commenting on my own posts now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely need help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

You think I didn't know that all along?









You inexperienced, _young_, Padawan.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Stan said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to change my vote from Yellow to black and please not redÂ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for a cyclcops, if it has a domed crystal (please, please & acrylic would be nice) then no otherwise maybe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Just what the heck is/are `Cyclcops` sounds like law enforcement from some low budget Sci Fi film, its no good I`m working too many nights, gawd I`m even commenting on my own posts now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely need help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think I didn't know that all along?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You inexperienced, _young_, Padawan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

I knew I could flush you out you anonymous lurker you
















I wonder who the other one is
















Sherlock Mac


----------



## Stan

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to change my vote from Yellow to black and please not redÂ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for a cyclcops, if it has a domed crystal (please, please & acrylic would be nice) then no otherwise maybe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Just what the heck is/are `Cyclcops` sounds like law enforcement from some low budget Sci Fi film, its no good I`m working too many nights, gawd I`m even commenting on my own posts now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely need help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think I didn't know that all along?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You inexperienced, _young_, Padawan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew I could flush you out you anonymous lurker you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder who the other one is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherlock Mac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

The Techno Mage is watching you Mac.
















Either that or I got something wrong when I logged on.


----------



## Stan

Sorry,

My cookies are bunged up.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Stan said:


> Sorry,
> 
> My cookies are bunged up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Hang on I`ll check the BNF (British National Formulary) to see if there`s an ointment you can get for that


----------



## Silver Hawk

Roy said:


> The movement will be automatic but not an ETA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Everyone's too busy thinking about the dial & hand colours
















This one got me interested....not ETA? Then what?


----------



## hakim

I voted orange but seeing that case and bezel, I would prefer it in black with simple straight hands in orange outline and luminous material inside. Maybe the batons with the same style.


----------



## gravedodger

... no cyclops please ... if someone really really needs a cyclops lens they can add it later .... just put a big drop of clear glue over the date and let it dry
















.......... sorted


----------



## JoT

Silver Hawk said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The movement will be automatic but not an ETA.Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone's too busy thinking about the dial & hand colours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one got me interested....not ETA? Then what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...


















Maybe A.Schild they were the ETA of the 1960's and 1970's; their movements are everywhere, Roy's probably got boxes of them









Or maybe Miyota


----------



## jasonm

> no cyclops please


I AGREE 10000%


----------



## gregor

Hm...that case looks good,

how about something like this dial in it Roy?

















Gregor


----------



## makky

Love that case!

The angled bezel insert and the milling.... Very pretty.

And the crown position - I've never seen one that far down - Oooh Aaarh.

But cyclops... They're a bit too... Rolexy.

I trust Roy's judgement. Look forward to it.


----------



## JonW

Im pleased an opportunity has come up Roy!
















Love that case Roy, count me in for one of these. I think black or dark grey dial is all thats gonna work with the case and bezel if the case is exactly as in the pic. n'est pas?

movement sounds interesting.... Im assuming non-date and nice acrylic crystal form the pic... looks nice n 60's as you say... sweet!

What are you thinking as for the rest of it...bracelet, nato or strap?

Looking forward to more info on this one, its right up my street!


----------



## Gunscrossed

Have you considered a full lume dial Roy? I like the case, would be nice to make something really different.

Interesting link about colour underwater, seems like "hot pink" works well









http://www.deep-six.com/page77.htm

Peter


----------



## jasonm

Full lume dial
















Id have 2


----------



## Simon

I voted for black, the case looks superb Roy.

Has someone told Eddie that you are doing this so he can quickly draw some plans and say that it was his idea ?
















Oh no need I'm sure Mrcrowley will tell him.


----------



## jasonm

Simon you are a naughty boy


----------



## mach 0.0013137

As possibly a lone herbivore surrounded by a load blood thirsty carnivores, I like to ask that if its not going to come with a bracelet a nice rubber strap would be cool









Otherwise its back to the old HDN again
















BTW love the look of the case, I really think a domed acylic crystal would suit it perfectly


----------



## Nalu

JoT said:


> Colin says you cant see red dials underwater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Red looks initially greenish, rapidly progressing to black at snorkeling depths. This makes a red dial merely a lower-contrast version of a black dial.

I missed all the drama at TZ-UK while 'away' these past few weeks. I have little idea what transpired, but I fail to see any reason to slag what is a very good dive watch.

I'll finish reading this thread now and see if I've put my foot in it.









In any event, Roy, I'm glad to hear of this latest project. Ecstatic actually! I voted black, but wish you would consider white. I've been wearing my white-dial B&R Hydromax lately and it really is a cracking good dial.


----------



## Nalu

Gunscrossed said:


> Have you considered a full lume dial Roy? I like the case, would be nice to make something really different.
> 
> Interesting link about colour underwater, seems like "hot pink" works well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.deep-six.com/page77.htm
> 
> Peter
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


All fluorescent colours work well, since they 're-radiate' absorbed energy in their particular spectrum.

A full-lume dial would be very interesting and rare. That case is wonderful, Roy. I really like the angled bezel: this will be another sleek diver like the 11 is, fitting well under the cuff. I think you should 'build a monument' here. With a 'different' movement and a smart case, you're off to a great start. A unique dial (such as full lume) and a good name (I still favor RLT Master Diver) will make this watch instantly popular.

I'll slightly disagree with some other folks. After seeing the case, I think a yellow dial would work since they look quite sharp with the contrasting black bezel (I've got my yellow-dial Yao on now). However, a yellow dial is still not a great idea for a diver from the standpoint of legibility in low light situations.


----------



## seiko6139

Mmmm,

I'd like to see a black dial as most were when those cases were designed.

I would imagine that Roy will have to choose hands that are available. I hope that the movement is Swiss or even better, vintage Seiko


----------



## bluejay

seiko6139 said:


> Mmmm,
> 
> I'd like to see a black dial as most were when those cases were designed.
> 
> I would imagine that Roy will have to choose hands that are available. I hope that the movement is Swiss or even better, vintage Seiko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Any colour as long as it's black...

Dark blue dials work well too but Sword hands get my vote over stick-n-ball any time...


----------



## Dave ME

That case looks rather nice, and I think I'd add my voice to the calls for a full-lume dial, which would defintiely make it distinctive!


----------



## mach 0.0013137

I`d like a full lume divers watch with bold black battons but personally I don`t think it would suit this vintage style case









Maybe an idea for another watch with a different more modern case IMHO


----------



## Roy

I really do hope that I can get the cases now.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Roy said:


> I really do hope that I can get the cases now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


So do I









But if you go all bling and give it a metalic purple dial with diamond battons I won`t buy it


----------



## JonW

Roy said:


> I really do hope that I can get the cases now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Er me too...


----------



## Roy

I'll just kill the thread if it all falls through.


----------



## Stan

mach 0.0013137 said:


> As possibly a lone herbivore surrounded by a load blood thirsty carnivores
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Omnivores if you don't mind _young_ Padawan.


----------



## ESL

Roy said:


> I'll just kill the thread if it all falls through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


That will be just like "Dallas" where everyone thought Bobby was dead but then turned up having a shower!!!!!

New Diver... what new Diver???


----------



## Roy

I'll soon come up with another plan if it does.


----------



## dapper

Roy said:


> I'll soon come up with another plan if it does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Straight edges & right-angles?


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Stan said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As possibly a lone herbivore surrounded by a load blood thirsty carnivores
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Omnivores if you don't mind _young_ Padawan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

I apologize for my mistake oh aged wise one
















What I should of course have said was ....

*"As possibly a lone herbivore surrounded by a load blood thirsty, murderous, eat anything that can`t move fast enough, omnivores" *


























































In case anyone takes offence this is a joke, some of my best friends are "blood thirsty, murderous, eat anything that can`t move fast enough, omnivores"























And some others are small furry carnivores


----------



## Stan

Mac,

I seldom move fast enough to catch a tin of beans at Tesco these days.









But, I have one saving grace, I love sprouts. Not many vegitarians I know can cope with them.









OK, I'm a sodding dustbin.


----------



## dapper

Stan said:


> Mac,
> 
> I seldom move fast enough to catch a tin of beans at Tesco these days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, I have one saving grace, I love sprouts. Not many vegitarians I know can cope with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I'm a sodding dustbin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


You'll move fast enough after eating those


----------



## Stan

dapper said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mac,
> 
> I seldom move fast enough to catch a tin of beans at Tesco these days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, I have one saving grace, I love sprouts. Not many vegitarians I know can cope with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I'm a sodding dustbin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> You'll move fast enough after eating those
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

I knew I could trust an experienced forum member to come up with that.
















Thanks Alan.


----------



## JonW

ESL said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll just kill the thread if it all falls through.Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> That will be just like "Dallas" where everyone thought Bobby was dead but then turned up having a shower!!!!!
> 
> New Diver... what new Diver???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

LOL!


----------



## chrisb

Nalu said:


> I missed all the drama at TZ-UK while 'away' these past few weeks. I have little idea what transpired, but I fail to see any reason to slag what is a very good dive watch.
> 
> I'll finish reading this thread now and see if I've put my foot in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In any event, Roy, I'm glad to hear of this latest project. Ecstatic actually! I voted black, but wish you would consider white. I've been wearing my white-dial B&R Hydromax lately and it really is a cracking good dial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


I agree


----------



## ESL

I still quite fancy something I can wear with dark blue or dark green shark strap.









Can we have green luminova Roy, that would be nice and vintage?

(That's assuming of course that this thread does not end up in "Area 51".)


----------



## hakim

Something along the line of this perhaps?


----------



## hakim

How about silver dial?


----------



## JonW

Those orange hands look more 70's to me... tho thats not a bad thing!









Can lume be done like its old? ie creamy browny green looking?? Im not sure if trying to make something look old is a good idea but dont know how it would look.

How hard would it be to have applied batons instead of a straight printed dial? I really like the thin steel/lume/steel sandwich (ie. vertical thin stripes) rectangular markers on one vintage divers watch I saw tho I cant remember which one it was now. It looked very classy.

My breath is still baited by this exciting project and im very much looking forward to what Roy will produce for us.


----------



## DynamiteD

hakim said:


> Something along the line of this perhaps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Perfect. Black dial with lots of orange lume. Very 60's, very very cool.

Ignore all the old conservatives (with a small 'c') and go with something radical. It WOULD sell and would achieve overnight cult status.

Just my 2p's worth!


----------



## fusee

hakim said:


> How about silver dial?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


That's a sharp SEIKO!


----------



## JonW

DynamiteD said:


> Ignore all the old conservatives (with a small 'c') and go with something radical. It WOULD sell and would achieve overnight cult status.
> 
> Just my 2p's worth!
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Yup, youre probably very very right... if we want the more conservative look there are lots of them about... I would still like something classy and perhaps this should stand out a bit more than the norm.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Roy said:


> I'll soon come up with another plan if it does.Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Ahh, but would it be a cunning plan Captain Blackadder?


----------



## chrisb

The case is "Bosting"









Please don't put circular indices on the dial







as in the pic in the "Logo" thread


----------



## Roy

The case is wonderful, I just hope I can get more as I only have one at the moment. I'll know for sure by the end of the week. A better pic.


----------



## JonW

chrisb said:


> The case is "Bosting"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't put circular indices on the dial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as in the pic in the "Logo" thread
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


I agree Chris...


----------



## JonW

Roy said:


> The case is wonderful, I just hope I can get more as I only have one at the moment. I'll know for sure by the end of the week. A better pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Er, go on i'll say it then... "No problem Roy, I only wanted one anway..."


----------



## mach 0.0013137

JonW said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The case is wonderful, I just hope I can get more as I only have one at the moment.Â I'll know for sure by the end of the week. A better pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Er, go on i'll say it then... "No problem Roy, I only wanted one anway..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

This post was actually put in by me, Jon just nicked it and replaced his name with mine


----------



## JonW

mach 0.0013137 said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The case is wonderful, I just hope I can get more as I only have one at the moment.Â I'll know for sure by the end of the week. A better pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Er, go on i'll say it then... "No problem Roy, I only wanted one anway..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This post was actually put in by me, Jon just nicked it and replaced his name with mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...


----------



## ESL

Umm... yes...

1 case only would make it something of a "limited" edition Roy!

Mind you, you could have some fun making just the one, incorporating all of the suggestions you received so far. It would look like this:










With all due respects to Alain Silberstein - makers of very fine watches.


----------



## Roy

To save any arguments if there's only one then I'm having it.


----------



## ESL

Spoilsport.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Rotter


----------



## JonW

Roy said:


> To save any arguments if there's only one then I'm having it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


sounds fair enough given all the stick youve taken on our 'design ideas'!


----------



## ESL

You could put it on Watchbay Roy!


----------



## seiko6139

Anyhow Roy,

Perhaps we should have a poll to decide on the movement









I'll have an ETA 2892 in mine please.


----------



## Roy

The seventeen jewel non-ETA auto movement is already decided on, sorry.


----------



## JoT

Roy said:


> The seventeen jewel non-ETA auto movement is already decided on, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


That's interesting









Not ETA, if it's 17 jewels then it's not Miyota (I think)

Have you got your hands on some vintage movements??


----------



## seiko6139

Is is an AS movement Roy??


----------



## JonW

Just love the intrigue.... Im exhuasted and its only Monday... weve all week to wait and then only to know if the cases are available... all part o the fun!


----------



## ESL

I'm with you there Jon.









I know I said earlier "I'm all Diver'ed out", but I also know looking at the case, I'll still want one, and I'll still have to figure out how am I to get one yet, and still have to sell another limb to raise the dosh!!









Oh Deary, deary me


----------



## Roy

It is not going to be an AS movement.


----------



## Stan

Vostok?


----------



## Roy

Swiss


----------



## Stan




----------



## Roy

The movement will be the original one that the case was designed to have.

There can be only one because of the crown position relative to the date window.









I'll tell you what it is when/if I get them.


----------



## Nalu

Roy said:


> To save any arguments if there's only one then I'm having it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


As long as we get to see pictures!


----------



## ETCHY

V' Cool case Roy, a black dial gets my vote.

Would it look good on a mesh bracelet too ? They're pretty retro looking.

Dave


----------



## pg tips

I don't know I go away for a couple of weeks and come back to see he's making another watch!

Like the case Roy, very 70's looking. btw I voted orange and seem to be in the minority.


----------



## Silver Hawk

Roy said:


> It is not going to be an AS movement.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Not ETA, AS,







FHF?


----------



## Roy

No Paul none of those,


----------



## mach 0.0013137

* "Space Invaders Champion! " "Asteroids Champion!" &*

"Breakout Champion!"
















I`m glad to see you`ve made something of your life Roy, I`m sure your parents are proud of you


----------



## Roy

mach 0.0013137 said:


> * "Space Invaders Champion! " Asteroids Champion! &*
> 
> Breakout Champion!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I`m glad to see you`ve made something of your life Roy, I`m sure your parents are proud of you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


See the arcade link on the top bar.


----------



## benz

Mmm....

Roy has actually found a box of NOS Buren Micro-Rotor movements....


----------



## Roy

benz said:


> Mmm....
> 
> Roy has actually found a box of NOS Buren Micro-Rotor movements....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


No Benz , sorry I have not.







It's not a Buren.


----------



## Xantiagib

Certina, Bulova, Cyma, Enicar, Eterna, Felsa, Lemania, Mido, MST, Tissot ????


----------



## Roy

No sorry, none of those.

Best to just wait and see.


----------



## JonW

tease!


----------



## Roy

We should have a competition to see who can guess it.


----------



## Xantiagib

Indeedy... some clues ?

how many Jewels ? Bumper auto or rotor auto ?

etc..



Roy said:


> No sorry, none of those.
> 
> Best to just wait and see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


----------



## mach 0.0013137

JonW said:


> tease!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Roy a tease? no


----------



## Roy

17 Jewel Rotor auto. No more clues.


----------



## AdrianG

How about Hakim's design of the technos watch with the RLT logo located at the 9 O'clock position? Deviates from the traditional logos @ the 12 or 3 position. And BIG is BIGGER & BETTER (at least 45mm?) for a diver style watch?









Cheers!

Adrian


----------



## jasonm

The case has already been decided at the start of the topic Adrian, 39mm


----------



## chrisb

Roy said:


> 17 Jewel Rotor auto. No more clues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Zenith ?


----------



## rsykes2000

chrisb said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 17 Jewel Rotor auto. No more clues.Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Zenith ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

Zenith would be nice. But perhaps not as affordable as most of us would like


----------



## Roy

No not Zenith,

It's just a mass produced movement , nothing special.


----------



## JonW

Any of these? not that id know most of em if they came up n bit me...









AKITA

AS

BIFORA

CATTIN

EBOSA

ELEMEX

ES

FE

FEF

FHF

HATTORI

HP

ISA

PESEUX

PUW

RONDA

TIMEX

UT

VAL


----------



## jasonm

> HATTORI


I think this one makes mega sharp swords











> TIMEX


This would make PGs day


----------



## Roy

JonW said:


> Any of these? not that id know most of em if they came up n bit me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKITA
> 
> AS
> 
> BIFORA
> 
> CATTIN
> 
> EBOSA
> 
> ELEMEX
> 
> ES
> 
> FE
> 
> FEF
> 
> FHF
> 
> HATTORI
> 
> HP
> 
> ISA
> 
> PESEUX
> 
> PUW
> 
> RONDA
> 
> TIMEX
> 
> UT
> 
> VAL
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Yes Jon, one of those.









I do feel like telling you now but would that spoil all the fun you are all having ?


----------



## JonW

Roy said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any of these? not that id know most of em if they came up n bit me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKITA
> 
> AS
> 
> BIFORA
> 
> CATTIN
> 
> EBOSA
> 
> ELEMEX
> 
> ES
> 
> FE
> 
> FEF
> 
> FHF
> 
> HATTORI
> 
> HP
> 
> ISA
> 
> PESEUX
> 
> PUW
> 
> RONDA
> 
> TIMEX
> 
> UT
> 
> VAL
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Jon, one of those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do feel like telling you now but would that spoil all the fun you are all having ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

Lol, id have put money on you coming back with that response!
















nah, dont spoil it... how one earth are we gonna get thru til the end of the week decsion on case availability without 'The Movement Quiz'?


----------



## Xantiagib

Perhaps those that guess it can win one !

not FHF or AS - has been suggested before, but I would think Roy would choose a known swiss snazzy sounding manufacturer like PESEUX though I cannot recall seeing any automatics from them ever.

I agree its best to wait until its officially anounced.


----------



## Xantiagib

my last 2p (honest):

17 jewels auto Rotor would tend to put it in the PUW or RONDA-MATIC side of the field...


----------



## Roy

Xantiagib said:


> my last 2p (honest):
> 
> 17 jewels auto Rotor would tend to put it in the PUW or RONDA-MATIC side of the field...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​










No sorry, neither of those.


----------



## pda4live

I just simply want one Roy, I hope you have enough for all of us, even you mentioned "Limited".....


----------



## AdrianG

Missed the agreed 39mm case size. Heehee. Well, it is still just as good then! Anyway, seems like Black & Yellow are highly contested. But I am game for the traditional colour! Black









Cheerios!

Adrian


----------



## Silver Hawk

Roy said:


> Xantiagib said:
> 
> 
> 
> my last 2p (honest):
> 
> 17 jewels auto Rotor would tend to put it in the PUW or RONDA-MATIC side of the field...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No sorry, neither of those.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

Must be ES or FE... surely? Do we have a pic of it in the Movement Section of Photo Gallery?


----------



## PhilM

Me too, I get paid tomorrow and I was all ready to buy another watch and Roy's gone and done this.







Oh well looking forward to seeing some more pics later this week.


----------



## jasonm

Dont worry Phil, you get paid again in another month so you can get both


----------



## mach 0.0013137

16 days until I get paid






























I wonder how few there will be in this limited edition


----------



## ESL

I don't need another Diver, I don't need another Diver, I don't need another Diver, I don't need another Diver, I don't need another Diver, I don' need another Diver, I don need another Diver, I don need another Diver, I don need another Diver, I do need another Diver, I do need another Diver, I do need another Diver, I do need another Diver...

What happened...
















Betrayed - by my own cut and paste!!!!


----------



## JonW

Lol... I dont need another anything... but I still want another Diver...


----------



## mach 0.0013137

ESL said:


> I don't need another Diver, I don't need another Diver, I don't need another Diver, I don't need another Diver, I don't need another Diver, I don' need another Diver, I don need another Diver, I don need another Diver, I don need another Diver, I do need another Diver, I do need another Diver, I do need another Diver, I do need another Diver...
> 
> What happened...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betrayed - by my own cut and paste!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​





JonW said:


> Lol... I dont need another anything... but I still want another Diver...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


No you *Don`t!!* need another diver









Its 15 days until I get paid and I still don`t know how many/few there will be


----------



## ESL

mach 0.0013137 said:


> No you *Don`t!!* need another diver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its 15 days until I get paid and I still don`t know how many/few there will be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


You know I don't Mac, I know I don't, the 710 certainly knows I don't, my bank manager knows I don't. In fact the bank manager knows I can't afford another diver.























So what's new???


----------



## Ron Jr

Any update on the case/movement?


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Ron Jr said:


> Any update on the case/movement?
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


See post #3 here









http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.p...t=0entry98932


----------



## Xantiagib

Movement is to be a SWISS FE


----------



## jasonm

Any progress reports Roy?


----------



## Roy

Not yet Jase,

I'm about a month away from completion.


----------



## jasonm

You were too quick for me Roy, I asked the same question in the more up to date topic, I was going to edit this one


----------



## hakim

I think you're not the only one waiting Jase









I've been holding my breath for I don't know how long







but I'm sure Roy will unveil another cracker!


----------



## PhilM

I just see that this topic had new postings so I thought they were here...Oh well looks like my bank manager can keep


----------



## benz

Roy said:


> Not yet Jase,
> 
> I'm about a month away from completion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Mmmm - that means there could be 2 more salary payments until it comes along.


----------



## ESL

Did I say I wanted one?

















Just checking.


----------



## Roy

ESL said:


> Did I say I wanted one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just checking.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Yes you did George


----------



## Griff

Roy said:


> side
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Count me in

I like this case a lot, especially the way the bezel cuts into the case to keep it on the slim side. VERY nice!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137

It was this photo that convinced me that I *Needed* this watch


----------



## Nesima

Purple would be nice, think of it as a 'luxury' and 'Imperial' black.

Have a look at the Citizen BJ9104-46LT, it is a lush purple with small waves and a red 24 hour inner ring.

God I fallen in love with a watch, more reliable than a *****, sorry I can't say that in this PC country.


----------

